# Swedish national champion in canine freestyle 2013!



## tomik.se (Apr 13, 2013)

Last weekend me and Thyra, 9 1/2 years old, won the Swedish national championships i canine freestyle.

The championships were hold at the biggest dog show of the year, called Stockholm Hundmässa (Stockholm International Dogshow). 15 dogs of different breeds were qualified, and we won with 26.83 points!

Here you can se our routine: Sandra & Thyra - Swedish National Championships In Canine Freestyle - YouTube

Here you can se our performance at the BIS finals: Sandra & Thyra - Performance of the winning routine at the Swedish championships - YouTube


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you both! That was terrific. I can't help but wonder how long it took Thyra to learn the routine? She looks in great shape for 9 1/2 yrs. old.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh that was wonderful! Makes me miss the little bit of freestyle I've done. Thyra looked soooo happy, look at that tail go! Congratulations, national champs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tomik.se (Apr 13, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations to you both! That was terrific. I can't help but wonder how long it took Thyra to learn the routine? She looks in great shape for 9 1/2 yrs. old.


We started training this routine in march this year


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulation! That was wonderful. Half the fun was seeing how much fun Thyra had--her tail was wagging the whole time!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What FUN to watch!!! You two should be so proud!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, that's beautiful!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a trip! She's quite the sword fighter. Clearly she has a blast and what a clever girl.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, that was great!! I have a young Golden that I'm currently training in Freestyle, and it was so inspiring to see your performance, and all of your fabulous and interesting moves. I'm so impressed with all your distance work, too! Huge congratulations on your win!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Sandra - I watched some of your other you tube videos with Rhiva and Lhine too. Doggie dancing freestyle - awesome! Is this a hobby or do you do it professionally? It looks like a blast. 

My little dog Hiccup is a natural at doing tricks and very athletic and smart. Now I want to try this with her!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Mama- Freestyle is so fun! I did some with Lila, but she is a bit laid back for all of that stuff. I hope to do some with Pearl. One really COOL thing about freestyle is you can compete remotely. I don't know the details, but you can videotape your routine and send it in. I can't remember if it is scored, or a real competition or what. Not that it matters, but sometimes working towards a goal can be fun, and I bet you don't get a chance to do many dog events up in Nome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, that's fantastic!

Your girl is so beautiful!

Loved the video, what a great routine.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow .... I have trouble getting Káva to come inside when I call. <G> I am impressed.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic, simply fantastic, but the very best part is seeing how much fun Thyra is having with you! Congratulations on a job very well done


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! That was freakin' fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats to u both. What a team!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

